# John Deere hydraulics w/ McHale 991



## BeamFarms (Sep 25, 2016)

Has anyone set a McHale bale wrapper up with a 6000 series John Deere tractor? We have a 6310 and 6125R? Use to run the wrapper with a Minneapolis Moline but it's no longer on the farm. Both John Deere tractors have the 300 series SCV with the three position knobs.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Are you having problems with the deere running it?


----------



## NL80 (Mar 3, 2015)

If those tractors are closed center then there is a plug on the left side of the wrapper control valve that needs to be installed. In addition you will need to plumb a free flow return to the tractor, whether it is closed center or open. If the tractor is open center then there is a different plug that needs to be installed into the valve. It is also best to restrict the flow on the tractor flow control to only use as much oil as needed to make the wrapper turn 30 rpm. Leaving the pump flow wide open on the tractor will create excess heat. The different plug information can be found in the owners manual for the wrapper. Hope this helps.


----------



## BeamFarms (Sep 25, 2016)

Thank, I was hoping to find a easy way to give the hydraulic return line a connection. My dealer told me not to put it in the fill port. Didn't know if I could apply pressure through one set of SCV and return through another if I put it in the float position. John Deere 6310 and 6125R, not sure if they are open or closed center.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Open or closed center doesnt matter when work ports are concerned.. what matters is very low return oil back pressures! It is the return oil back pressure that will blow out hydraulic 
motor shaft seals!
Most all new equipment now have "anti-cav" reliefs, this will cause a bit of back pressure to always keep thw lines filled with oil...evwn on float.. you need to find a way to return to tank or resivior!


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Did the dealer tell you why not to return to the fill port?


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Does you manual show the position of a case drain port on your valve?


----------



## NL80 (Mar 3, 2015)

We have connected to several 7000 series deere machines and some of the 6d/6e tractors. Deere will have a free flow return kit available through parts and should be easy to install. Open and closed center does matter for the valve that is on the wrapper. Make sure that you look in your owners manual for the wrapper and it will explain which plug to install on the wrapper valve to make it open or closed center.


----------

